# Second Life



## Nightintodream (Sep 4, 2007)

I just wont to know if any one elce plays second life i got a cool dad and family on it and im prity good at makeing houses and clothing my SL name is Night Roff chat to me when im on


----------



## Atariwolf (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an account, but I have absolutely no idea how to actually make anything or make an avatar of my own


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 5, 2007)

ow poor wolf. it's not that hard but you got to read every thing and its good if you can see ppl makeing things it helped me alot


----------



## Atariwolf (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah, if I saw how it worked, I could do it...now just to find a person to observe...


----------



## jmac32here (Sep 5, 2007)

I get on there once in a while as well.  Dunno much about making stuff, but I can be pretty snuggly and playful.  If you wanna chat or snuggle, find Drako Philbin on there.


----------



## mushroomscout89 (Sep 5, 2007)

Second Life!
...is not a game.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 6, 2007)

mushroomscout89 said:
			
		

> Second Life!
> ...is not a game.



Close enough.


----------



## Purplecat (Sep 6, 2007)

mushroomscout89 said:
			
		

> Second Life!
> ...is not a game.


Oh it is... if you consider things like Web Browser and/or a IRC client a game. 

I don't consider it a game, but rather a 3D online chat world with programmable objects... with annoying limitations. I see nothing but design flaws whenever I start it up.


----------



## SammyFox (Sep 6, 2007)

Since when did it become a game? D:


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 6, 2007)

**BOKRA CASTS SEARCH*


----------



## Kobaruto (Sep 6, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> I have an account, but I have absolutely no idea how to actually make anything or make an avatar of my own



Ditto.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say hi but they nailed me in the  9/06 W-hat purge.:lol:


----------



## azura (Sep 8, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> I just wont to know if any one elce plays second life i got a cool dad and family on it and im prity good at makeing houses and clothing my SL name is Night Roff chat to me when im on




Heya I'm Azura Benton on Sl I havea bunch of lioness sisters


----------



## evil_ed667 (Sep 8, 2007)

I go by the name Edward Szydlowska. I'm usually in a furry bat av, maintaining my clothing shop, DJing, and occasionally gunfighting.


----------



## Esplender (Sep 8, 2007)

Got in, got bored, got out.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 8, 2007)

mushroomscout89 said:
			
		

> Second Life!
> ...is not a game.


Sure it is.  There's a world and an economy and objectives and characters to interact with.  It's just a very very _boring_ game.


----------



## TheGru (Sep 8, 2007)

What was wrong with the first? :O


----------



## Faradin (Sep 8, 2007)

Arrrgh....every time I try to enter in my info and submit, it just boots me back onto the main page. X( It's sucking already!!


----------



## Ryis (Sep 10, 2007)

i got banned


----------



## Wolfstanus (Sep 11, 2007)

Im on SL most of the time... I can build very complicated items and I also make uniforms. I don't really hang out. I do not rp much maybe once every 2 weeks if that. and spend alot of my time editing my avatars and building.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 11, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> mushroomscout89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To say nothing of the massive dog phalli and the five-breasted women with extremely long male members.  You get a high-score if you can fit more than ten of them inside your little pixelated, winged, cat-headed mans.


----------



## Xanthe (Sep 14, 2007)

*jumps up and down waving her hands* Oh, Oh I'm on there now.... FINALLY! Xanthe Blackadder


----------



## Kajet (Sep 17, 2007)

I joined SL a few years ago and outside of a few masochistic weeks I almost never play it, there's so little for loners/lurkers who aren't into role playing...


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 19, 2007)

I want to play so bad...every time a game is talked about in the newspaper, there's Second Life. Whenever I see a cool layout for a level, there's Second Life. Whenever I hear of building your own house, having your own island, making your own stuff, creating your own costumes...

SECOND LIFE! SECOND LIFE! SECOND LIFE!

IT'S LIKE A HUGE PARTY THAT EVERYONE HAS AN INVITE TO, 'CEPT ME! 

DOG DAMN IT MAN WHY MUST I BE CURSED WITH A CRAPFORSAKEN GATEWAY CRAPTOP!?


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Sep 19, 2007)

Nidonemo said:
			
		

> I want to play so bad...every time a game is talked about in the newspaper, there's Second Life. Whenever I see a cool layout for a level, there's Second Life. Whenever I hear of building your own house, having your own island, making your own stuff, creating your own costumes...
> 
> SECOND LIFE! SECOND LIFE! SECOND LIFE!
> 
> ...



Because you either have no money or aren't willing to spend it to get a newer computer?


----------



## evil_ed667 (Sep 19, 2007)

My SL name is Edward Szydlowska. I know it's a feminine last name, but it gets me goth points for androgyny.  Anyway, I DJ for two hours every Friday. I also own a store where I sell clothing I've made and the occasional animation. Despite popular belief, there's more to do in Second Life than role-play. In my experience, there's actually a lot more of plain old socializing going on. It's a great medium for an artist though.


----------



## Nidonemo (Sep 19, 2007)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> Nidonemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No money is correct!!!


----------



## Deronic (Sep 19, 2007)

SL name Deronic Demain, I am a beginner builder/scripter, if you need any help I can try to walk you through how to do some stuff, at the moment I have no fancy computer to play SL or high speed internet ( stuck on library computers and using their internet, cant play any fun games here, very limited) pretty much stuck outside the game for now, but there are lots of resources to help you learn how to script and build...
Best place to observe people building is find an active sandbox and play with all the buttons in the client... :3 either you will break it or you will get something going....


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried to do the free version of second life, and I got confused of how to basic things really fast


----------



## Lucedo (Sep 20, 2007)

I am here and the name for me in Second Life is Lucedo Arctor.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting second life, but would like if someone could explain it to me first


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 21, 2007)

I do not have a fast enough internet connection to render images quickly enough... it LAGS. I would like to see better graphics, though, the texture seem a *little* bland to me. I like the concept behind the game, but i just seems like a glorified chat room to me.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 21, 2007)

I just downloaded second life, and have a few questions.
Can you change your appearance to a different furrie one for free?
Also what are the limits with the free version of second life?


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Sep 21, 2007)

V_Phoenix said:
			
		

> I just downloaded second life, and have a few questions.
> Can you change your appearance to a different furrie one for free?
> Also what are the limits with the free version of second life?



There are freebie avitars out there you can wear instead, but they're usually not all that great. You can buy a good avitar for a decent price.

The only limit is you can't own land on the mainland. Most people usually rent land on a private sim somewhere.


----------



## Deronic (Sep 21, 2007)

CommodoreKitty said:
			
		

> I do not have a fast enough internet connection to render images quickly enough... it LAGS. I would like to see better graphics, though, the texture seem a *little* bland to me. I like the concept behind the game, but i just seems like a glorified chat room to me.




under preferences and graphics you need to turn everything down, set low mesh details, low terain details, low every details, reduce max viewing distance, and set everything else low enough to compensate for any latency from connection or computer processing.... that might help a little, not sure how much.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 21, 2007)

I take it second life money though costs real money?


----------



## Wolfstanus (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes and no If you are like me I spend others money but give back by making things and selling them. My name is Wolfstanus Blackmun I have been on SL for almost a year now. Watched good friends come and go. Watched good sims come and go. Watched relationships come and go. But I will probably always be in SL.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 22, 2007)

I might look you up next time, I am on, then we could hang out


----------



## Kilehye (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm Kilehye Karas there, but it's boring for me since I'm very shy and can't just walk up to someone and start talking.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm VPhoenix Vita on second life


----------



## Rixxster (Sep 27, 2007)

Second Life is how i found out i was a fur.. i never really knew what a fur is then i started hanging around with a few and understanding...


----------



## TippyDeVil (Sep 28, 2007)

I do have a Second Life account (Lynn Lockjaw) but I'm not on all that much . . . I'm smart enough to know that I would spend far too many hours there, and on msn.com I hear about RL (RealLife) relationships breaking up because of too much time spent on SL relationships  

I also have a computer that lags when it tries to render too much at once, however I do find if I avoid crowds of other avatars it helps a great deal   Not that it is a great burden to me, since I tend to lurk around folks I don't know and avoid most crowds in RL as well . . . 

Personally, I enjoy it because I am amazed by the creativity that some of these people come up with in a world where the availability and cost of materials (and the laws of physics) can be rewritten by someone who knows the scripts and tricks.  No, I don't know how to make it work myself yet, and yes, it can be pretty complicated if you get into the heavy tech stuff, but you can also have a great deal of fun admiring what other people are doing.  There are many virtual galleries of RL art as well as art and sculpture that couldn't exist like that elsewhere.  When you are walking around in a treehouse or whatever (Lost Furrest is one of my faves) that someone else built, it's kind of cool to get to sort of walk around in their heads.


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 5, 2007)

[size=medium]I EXIST![/size]

I'm on SL as Krystal Xeno. I tend to build things, and am not on consistantly, but eh. If you want someone to talk to, or assist with something, finds me~


----------



## Dragsooth (Oct 10, 2007)

I had an account....I had a great avatar...many friends...but damn my underageness got me banned for being...um underage xD...my damn IP is banned now...but I should have a labtop this christmas, I hope


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 10, 2007)

TippyDeVil said:
			
		

> I do have a Second Life account (Lynn Lockjaw) but I'm not on all that much . . . I'm smart enough to know that I would spend far too many hours there, and on msn.com I hear about RL (RealLife) relationships breaking up because of too much time spent on SL relationships



Funny, I've always thought that was normal with ALL MMO's. I've seen it first hand happen with EverQuest and World of Warcraft so it comes as no surprise to me that it happens with SL too.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2007)

SecondLife is basically a MMO sandbox.  If you don't like to build things, you won't have fun.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Oct 11, 2007)

Lobar said:
			
		

> SecondLife is basically a MMO sandbox.  If you don't like to build things, you won't have fun.



Not true. I've had very little interest or motivation to build stuff in SL. I've had more fun chatting with people, listening to live DJ'd music in clubs, running around shooting friends in combat zones, DJ'ing myself, playing the in world videogames, etc etc. There's lots to do if actually pull open the search window and look through some things.


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 11, 2007)

My name on SL is AW Michalak, if anyone is interested.  I dont get on often though.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 12, 2007)

I've heard of second life but never really signed up, I guess Ill go make one later
Its a free game right?


----------

